# Holiday in Cyprus



## Ludvig (Nov 4, 2008)

Just registered, my name is Keith and would like to say hello to all.

My wife and I have just returned from a holiday in Fig tree bay, we really enjoyed our stay and of course the weather was beautiful.

At the moment we live in Sweden, but when the nest is empty we plan to buy a place in the sun. We have already checked out a few hot spots, but Cyprus seems to be the best so far.

While we were there we had a tour of Famagusta, there seemed to be a lot of new buildings going up in that area. (Actually there were buildings flying up everywhere!)

The bus driver mentioned that many of the houses in famagusta were being snapped up by Brits. Anyone on the forum live near that area that could give us some advice? Buying a house etc. The move will not be for another 3 years, is it a good idea to buy now and rent?

Lots more questions to come, so thanks for any help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ludvig said:


> Just registered, my name is Keith and would like to say hello to all.
> 
> My wife and I have just returned from a holiday in Fig tree bay, we really enjoyed our stay and of course the weather was beautiful.
> 
> ...


From one composer to another, welcome to the forum


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
As I am sure you are aware, Famagusta itself in the occupied zone of Cyprus and the buffer zone, which is guarded by NATO, runs through Famagusta. There is an area of Famagusta where nobody lives and the buildings rest, as there were left in the 1970s by the fleeing occupants. 

There is building both sides of the buffer zone ie in Northern Cyprus and the Republic of Cyprus. Which side of the border are you thinking about?


----------



## Ludvig (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.

Yes, I am aware of the "Buffer zone" We are only interested in the South.

Just as a matter of interest, it seems that the general idea is that Famagusta is just as it was when the Turkish millitary ran through in 1974.
Tables in hotels still laid ready for dinner, stores still intact with goods on shelves etc.
I have seen a video film of the ghost town on u tube and doubt very much that there is anything left of any real value! Looters are everywhere.
However the idea that time has stood still in the town can be compared with the mystery surrounding stories such as the "Mary Celeste"

Back to the topic.
Has anyone bought a property close to the "Buffer zone" (On the South side)
If so any info appreciated.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ludvig said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Yes, I am aware of the "Buffer zone" We are only interested in the South.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I had to ask the question! 
Anyway, it is true that a lot of Brits are buying in the area around Paralimni and Derynia. We were looking at buying in Kapparis but decided to buy in the Larnaca area instead. What would you like to know?


----------



## Ludvig (Nov 4, 2008)

Babsm
Thanks for your reply.

I have been busy reading a lot of the posts on this forum, and there is certainly a lot of negativity regarding the legal system.
Crooked lawyers, developers and so on. In one post the writer suggests that the whole legal system on the island is corrupt!

How does one know where to start? Who to trust?
If the whole island is corrupt then there must be a whole lot of angry Brits living there! Which I can't believe.

Is it better to buy new or older properties?
Are you more likely to get the title deeds with the latter?
If there are no deeds for a new build what protection does one have?
If for instance you buy a property for 100,000 Euros what are the hidden costs? ie Legal costs, stamp duty or the Cyprus equivelent etc.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ludvig said:


> Babsm
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have been busy reading a lot of the posts on this forum, and there is certainly a lot of negativity regarding the legal system.
> ...


Unfortunately the few people who have had problems with crooked lawyers and developers etc are naturally the most vociferous. The vast majority of people have no problems or any problems they do have are minor ones and easily sorted out.
As for title deeds, new properties are very unlikely to have them unless you purchase a piece of land and have something built on it. You would then get your title deeds on the land even before any construction starts.
Older properties may have title deeds depending on how old they are.
As for your protection, your solicitor would register your purchase with the land registry who then issue a document called the Specific Performance. This document gives you legal ownership of the property even before title deeds are issued so that the developer cannot take out a mortgage on the land.
Legal costs will vary depending on the price of your property but to give you an idea we sold a house for $360.000 recently and the full legal cost including stamp duty and specific performance etc plus solicitors fees was €1.500.
It might have been more if our client had used a different solicitor but the one we recommend to our clients is very reasonable.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I didn't notice the message suggesting the whole legal system on the island is corrupt! If I had, I would have deleted it since it is not true! I will go searching! It would be most helpful if you could give me an idea where to find the post please!

By the nature of a forum like this, people with problems are going to be more evident. And people who have a grievance like to make sure others don't suffer the same fate. Equally the forum is a place where people can ask for information on a number of topics they are unfamiliar with. What astounds me is the stupidity that we hear of sometimes on the part of some Brits. You would not buy a property in England from a bloke in the pub, on a handshake, without seeing it and without using a solicitor, yet time and time again we hear from people who have done one or more of those things in Cyprus! Then they wonder why they get into difficulties! 

It is difficult to answer the new v old question since everybody likes different things. I like both. I would not buy an older property here without a survey! By that I mean older than, say 5 years old. Its not the practice to do surveys here very much but that's no reason to throw caution to the wind!

In all dealings anywhere in the world, it is always wise to ask yourself, "is this too good to be true?". If you think it is, then be cautious! People don't seem to realise how lucky we are in the UK, having good consumer protection laws. Many countries consumer rights are not so advanced, Cyprus included. But even in England we get the good and the bad! So caveat emptor...let the buyer beware!

Anyway, rant over! now lets get to your questions.
How does one know where to start? The British High Commission (BHC) in Nicosia is very good. They have a website that lists a number of recommended solicitors. Ask for recommendations from websites like these. I certainly don't mind if people when me an email asking for my recommendations. 

The title deeds question: Registration of land is a relatively recent thing. It is taking a lot of time to sort out and is complicated by the North/South issue. Plus, Cyprus life is not in a rush. So don't worry too much about the title deeds thing.... just be careful to use a solicitor when buying or selling, preferably a solicitor on the BHC list. They understand what we Brits expect out of a contract and will make sure the safeguards are there. Oh and make sure the solicitor speaks your language....never do as a neighbour did and sign a contract you can't read, in a language you can't understand!

The costs have changed recently, but there is a tariff somewhere. I will have a look for it and get back to you.


----------

